# dar luz verde



## pumy

Ciao a tutti!

Mi chiedo se questa espressione si può tradurre in italiano come "dare luce verde" nel senso di dare il permesso per fare qualcosa.

El presidente de la compañía *dio luz verde* a la operación.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Hmm no, in italiano non si usa questa espressione nel senso in cui dici tu. Piuttosto si dice :il presidente della compagnia ha dato il via all'operazione.


----------



## pumy

Grazie! Userò quella


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

No hay de què! La expresiòn completa serìa "dare il via libera" pero a menudo se omite el "libera".


----------



## Dublin

Buonasera a tutti quanti.

Non sono sicuro, ma sembra di essere giusta l'espressione "dare il via" anche per dire, ad essempio, "dar la salida" (nell'inizio di una competizione sportiva), "dar o ceder el paso a alguien (quando si va a piedi) o a otro coche (guidando la macchina)" o quando qualcuno chiede "déjame salir o déjame marcharme" (dammi il via). 

Sarebbe cosi?

Grazie ed un saluto.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mmmm no Dublin, "dare il via" non si usa nei contesti che hai indicato:i
in una competizione sportiva => dare inizio 
dar o ceder el paso => lasciare passare /lasciare il passo

Espero te quede màs claro ahora.


----------



## gatto

pumy said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Mi chiedo se questa espressione si può tradurre in italiano come "dare luce verde" nel senso di dare il permesso per fare qualcosa.
> 
> El presidente de la compañía *dio luz verde* a la operación.


 
Pero puedes encontrar, en particular en titulos de periòdicos: "semaforo verde per l'operazione"="luz verde a la operaciòn"
Correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## Dublin

Muchas gracias, IlPetaloCremisi. 

Ahora sí he entendido bien la expresión "Dare il via".

Grazie tantissime


----------



## Gianma

gatto said:


> Pero puedes encontrar, en particular en titulos de periòdicos: "semaforo verde per l'operazione"="luz verde a la operaciòn"
> Correggetemi se sbaglio



Tíos, creo que Gatto tiene razón : es posibile en italiano encontrar esa expresion, aunque sobre todo en lenguaje periodístico*.*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gianma said:


> Tíos, creo que Gatto tiene razón : es posibile en italiano encontrar esa expresion, aunque sobre todo en lenguaje periodístico*.*


 
En castellano también se trata de una expresión metafórica utilizada sobre todo por los medios de comunicación. Creo que es de uso relativamente reciente.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

gatto said:


> Pero puedes encontrar, en particular en titulos de periòdicos: "semaforo verde per l'operazione"="luz verde a la operaciòn"
> Correggetemi se sbaglio



Sì hai ragione, ma solo a livello di titolo, voglio dire di espressione nominale...


----------



## Dublin

Hola.

Ho pensado ancora nella traduzione per "dare il via" perché ho ricordato un brano intitolado giustamente "Dagli il via", di Claudio Baglioni. 

Benché soltanto è una canzone e niente più, mi sembra però che il senso dell'espressione "dare il via", oltre "dar luz verde", potrebbe essere in spagnolo anche "dar la salida", "dar el inicio" o "dar el permiso" -anche se "permiso" sarebbe quasi lo stesso che "luz verde"- (a una persona para iniciar o cambiar algo).

Ecco un pezzetto del testo nel ritornello della canzone: _"Dagli il via, dagli libertà, che non sia mai più quà"__._

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

En español muchas veces también se utiliza "Dar el pistoletazo de salida" para expresar el inicio de un acontecimiento. Es distinto a _luz verde_, ya que _luz verde_ se relaciona más con un permiso o visto bueno; de todos modos, me he acordado de esta otra y he pensado que comentarla tampoco estaba tan fuera de contexto.

Baci a tutti!


----------



## Dublin

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> En español muchas veces también se utiliza "Dar el pistoletazo de salida" para expresar el inicio de un acontecimiento. Es distinto a _luz verde_, ya que _luz verde_ se relaciona más con un permiso o visto bueno; de todos modos, me he acordado de esta otra y he pensado que comentarla tampoco estaba tan fuera de contexto.
> 
> Baci a tutti!


 
Hola TraductoraPobleSec:

Exactamente a lo que tan bien apuntas del "pistoletazo de salida" como expresión del inicio de un acontecimiento, era a la que quería referirme como un posible sentido de "dare il via" (por ejemplo cuando el árbitro pita el inicio de un partido de fútbol, baloncesto, etcétera).

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Supongo que, según cómo, _luz verde_ y _pistoletazo de salida_ pueden ser sinónimos. No sé si en italiano se habla de _pistoletazo de salida_... Ne sapete qualcosa?

Ciao, ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano "dar el pistoletazo de salida" se traduce con "dare il via".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

OK, Irene, grazie!

Pues volvemos a _dare il via_... ¡Nada de pistoletazos en italiano!


----------

